# KDEconnect not pairing

## <3

I have a issue trying to get my mobile device to pair with my laptop both of which have the KDEconnect for android/linux application installed. Can someone help me. I do not have a firewall running on my Laptop. The issue is that when I try to discover other devices connected to my AP KDEconnect does not find anything even if I appept to manually enter the IP/hostname of the other device KDEconnect does not see the other device.Last edited by <3 on Tue Nov 29, 2016 4:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## <3

so no help at all?

----------

## Logicien

You can use nmap to see who's machines are connected to your Access Point. Note that when my Android smartphone is in power saving mode, nmap do not see it in my local wireless network even if it have received an IP address from my AP and is connected to it. It must be awake to be seen.

----------

## mistermock

Same problem: My desktop can't see my devices.

With version 0.9g everything works, but version 1.0 and 1.0.1 can't see the devices.

I've tried with an without telepathy installed.

kdeconnect on Android: 1.4.4

No firewall. Phone and tablet can be paired. 

Any suggestions?

----------

## <3

not sure if this helps but I found this link, now to figure out how to set my AP to do this...

----------

## kavra

I have seen that only listen in TCP6 and UDP6 when in the previous version I am sure that  listened in TCP4.

```

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name    

tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -                   

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5900            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      11182/krfb          

tcp6       0      0 [::]:1716               [::]:*                  LISTEN      11031/kdeconnectd   

tcp6       0      0 localhost:ipp           [::]:*                  LISTEN      -                   

tcp6       0      0 [::]:5900               [::]:*                  LISTEN      11182/krfb          

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:47934           0.0.0.0:*                           -                   

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:bootpc          0.0.0.0:*                           -                   

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:bootpc          0.0.0.0:*                           -                   

udp6       0      0 [::]:1716               [::]:*                              11031/kdeconnectd   

udp6       0      0 [::]:44685              [::]:*                              -
```

The file 

```
core/backends/lan/lanlinkprovider.h
```

 has received many changes, but I do not know if it will be related.

Someone with version 0.9 can run 

```
netstat -tulp
```

, please?

----------

## kavra

The problem continues with the latest version 1.0.3

----------

## kavra

UNCONFIRMED bug in KDE:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371539

----------

## gerdesj

In your KDE bug you mentioned checking your firewall status by running an initscript.  That is fine but to be absolutely sure, you should use the iptables command directly:

```

# iptables -L -n -v

```

I have never managed to get kdeconnect to fail so we should be able to figure out what is wrong.

Let's start with the basics:

* Have the app installed on your phone

* Have the KDE extension installed

* tcpdump should be installed on the computer with KDEconnect

Run this on the PC with KDEconnect - I've gone for a range but port 1716 should be enough:

```

# tcpdump portrange 1716-1730

```

Open the app on the phone and try to get it to work.  Does tcpdump show any output?

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Hu

Minor nit: if you want to see all iptables output, prefer iptables-save -c over iptables -L and its variants.  The former produces a machine-readable dump of the rules suitable for loading later, which means it must show all the attributes of all the rules.  Nothing is hidden or summarized.

----------

## jms.gentoo

I wonder if this not related with version of kdeconnect computer/versionmobile.

I have 

a new install (2weeks)

computer1 

-petitnuage.home.1716 

-kde-misc/kdeconnect-1.0.3

old install

computer2 

-IP zepetitnuage.home.1716

-kde-misc/kdeconnect-1.0.2-r1

2mobiles phones

*phone 1

kdeconnect 1.5

*phone2

- IP android-77f281985277f0b0

-kdeconnect 1.5

computer1

see 

-computer2

-phone1

computer2

see

-computer1

-phone1

-phone2

phone1

see

-computer1

-computer2

-phone2

phone2

see

-phone1

-computer2

And of course my goal is to have phone2 associated with computer1 but they don't see each other

go figure....

tcpdump from coputer 1

paired via kdeconnect to coputer1

doing refresh on kdeconnect phone2

```

 tcpdump portrange 1716-1730 

dropped privs to tcpdump

tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode

listening on wlp2s0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 262144 bytes

14:45:45.693647 IP petitnuage.home.1716 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249: Flags [.], ack 509394357, win 253, options [nop,nop,TS val 83505664 ecr 17215936], length 0

14:45:45.750167 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249 > petitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 274, options [nop,nop,TS val 17216963 ecr 83453683], length 0

14:45:49.418771 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.36731 > 255.255.255.255.1716: UDP, length 815

14:45:49.418958 IP petitnuage.home.47420 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [S], seq 2106802877, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 83509389 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:45:49.451505 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47420: Flags [S.], seq 1714414477, ack 2106802878, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 530649 ecr 83509389,nop,wscale 8], length 0

14:45:49.451531 IP petitnuage.home.47420 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83509421 ecr 530649], length 0

14:45:49.451768 IP petitnuage.home.47420 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:928, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83509422 ecr 530649], length 927

14:45:49.490060 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47420: Flags [.], ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 530651 ecr 83509422], length 0

14:45:50.138915 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47420: Flags [P.], seq 1:119, ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 530689 ecr 83509422], length 118

14:45:50.138947 IP petitnuage.home.47420 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83510109 ecr 530689], length 0

14:45:50.139099 IP petitnuage.home.47420 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [F.], seq 928, ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83510109 ecr 530689], length 0

14:45:50.373651 IP petitnuage.home.47420 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [F.], seq 928, ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83510344 ecr 530689], length 0

14:45:50.391345 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47420: Flags [F.], seq 119, ack 929, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 530741 ecr 83510109], length 0

14:45:50.391441 IP petitnuage.home.47420 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 120, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83510361 ecr 530741], length 0

14:45:50.391483 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47420: Flags [.], ack 929, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 530742 ecr 83510344,nop,nop,sack 1 {928:929}], length 0

14:45:51.262123 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.37524 > 255.255.255.255.1716: UDP, length 815

14:45:51.262344 IP petitnuage.home.47422 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [S], seq 3491111006, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 83511232 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:45:51.280667 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47422: Flags [S.], seq 1441279659, ack 3491111007, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 530831 ecr 83511232,nop,wscale 8], length 0

14:45:51.280703 IP petitnuage.home.47422 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83511251 ecr 530831], length 0

14:45:51.280950 IP petitnuage.home.47422 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:928, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83511251 ecr 530831], length 927

14:45:51.300674 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47422: Flags [.], ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 530833 ecr 83511251], length 0

14:45:51.572652 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47422: Flags [P.], seq 1:119, ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 530854 ecr 83511251], length 118

14:45:51.572677 IP petitnuage.home.47422 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83511543 ecr 530854], length 0

14:45:51.572788 IP petitnuage.home.47422 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [F.], seq 928, ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83511543 ecr 530854], length 0

14:45:51.600003 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47422: Flags [F.], seq 119, ack 929, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 530862 ecr 83511543], length 0

14:45:51.600030 IP petitnuage.home.47422 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 120, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83511570 ecr 530862], length 0

14:45:55.255731 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.52524 > 255.255.255.255.1716: UDP, length 815

14:45:55.255943 IP petitnuage.home.47424 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [S], seq 2314961207, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 83515226 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:45:55.280086 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47424: Flags [S.], seq 3589630003, ack 2314961208, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 531230 ecr 83515226,nop,wscale 8], length 0

14:45:55.280117 IP petitnuage.home.47424 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83515250 ecr 531230], length 0

14:45:55.280359 IP petitnuage.home.47424 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:928, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83515250 ecr 531230], length 927

14:45:55.299772 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47424: Flags [.], ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 531233 ecr 83515250], length 0

14:45:55.565638 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47424: Flags [P.], seq 1:119, ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 531253 ecr 83515250], length 118

14:45:55.565664 IP petitnuage.home.47424 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83515536 ecr 531253], length 0

14:45:55.565779 IP petitnuage.home.47424 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [F.], seq 928, ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83515536 ecr 531253], length 0

14:45:55.579876 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47424: Flags [F.], seq 119, ack 929, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 531261 ecr 83515536], length 0

14:45:55.579907 IP petitnuage.home.47424 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 120, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83515550 ecr 531261], length 0

14:45:55.933672 IP petitnuage.home.1716 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249: Flags [.], ack 1, win 253, options [nop,nop,TS val 83515904 ecr 17216963], length 0

14:45:55.950211 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249 > petitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 274, options [nop,nop,TS val 17217983 ecr 83453683], length 0

14:46:05.086214 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.35121 > 255.255.255.255.1716: UDP, length 815

14:46:05.086541 IP petitnuage.home.47426 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [S], seq 4094037216, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 83525056 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:46:05.110420 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47426: Flags [S.], seq 1304844872, ack 4094037217, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 532214 ecr 83525056,nop,wscale 8], length 0

14:46:05.110452 IP petitnuage.home.47426 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83525080 ecr 532214], length 0

14:46:05.110694 IP petitnuage.home.47426 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:928, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83525081 ecr 532214], length 927

14:46:05.179662 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47426: Flags [.], ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 532221 ecr 83525081], length 0

14:46:05.396863 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47426: Flags [P.], seq 1:119, ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 532232 ecr 83525081], length 118

14:46:05.396885 IP petitnuage.home.47426 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83525367 ecr 532232], length 0

14:46:05.397004 IP petitnuage.home.47426 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [F.], seq 928, ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83525367 ecr 532232], length 0

14:46:05.419969 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47426: Flags [F.], seq 119, ack 929, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 532244 ecr 83525367], length 0

14:46:05.419995 IP petitnuage.home.47426 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 120, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83525390 ecr 532244], length 0

14:46:06.173650 IP petitnuage.home.1716 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249: Flags [.], ack 1, win 253, options [nop,nop,TS val 83526144 ecr 17217983], length 0

14:46:06.190020 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249 > petitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 274, options [nop,nop,TS val 17219007 ecr 83453683], length 0

14:46:15.531478 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > 255.255.255.255.1716: UDP, length 944

14:46:15.531727 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [S], seq 1687956741, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 83535502 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:46:15.549278 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [S.], seq 3285098853, ack 1687956742, win 28960, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 17719412 ecr 83535502,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:46:15.549327 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83535519 ecr 17719412], length 0

14:46:15.549625 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:928, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83535520 ecr 17719412], length 927

14:46:15.554122 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [.], ack 928, win 241, options [nop,nop,TS val 17719429 ecr 83535520], length 0

14:46:15.554774 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [P.], seq 1:155, ack 928, win 241, options [nop,nop,TS val 17719430 ecr 83535520], length 154

14:46:15.554789 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 155, win 237, options [nop,nop,TS val 83535525 ecr 17719430], length 0

14:46:15.554949 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 928:1883, ack 155, win 237, options [nop,nop,TS val 83535525 ecr 17719430], length 955

14:46:15.565027 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [.], seq 155:1603, ack 1883, win 256, options [nop,nop,TS val 17719439 ecr 83535525], length 1448

14:46:15.569288 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [P.], seq 1603:1610, ack 1883, win 256, options [nop,nop,TS val 17719439 ecr 83535525], length 7

14:46:15.569309 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1610, win 260, options [nop,nop,TS val 83535539 ecr 17719439], length 0

14:46:15.572167 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], seq 1883:3331, ack 1610, win 260, options [nop,nop,TS val 83535542 ecr 17719439], length 1448

14:46:15.572185 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 3331:3416, ack 1610, win 260, options [nop,nop,TS val 83535542 ecr 17719439], length 85

14:46:15.586251 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [.], ack 3416, win 279, options [nop,nop,TS val 17719454 ecr 83535542], length 0

14:46:15.586894 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [P.], seq 1610:2025, ack 3416, win 279, options [nop,nop,TS val 17719462 ecr 83535542], length 415

14:46:15.588752 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 3416:3564, ack 2025, win 282, options [nop,nop,TS val 83535559 ecr 17719462], length 148

14:46:15.592792 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [P.], seq 2025:2173, ack 3564, win 301, options [nop,nop,TS val 17719468 ecr 83535559], length 148

14:46:15.633624 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 2173, win 305, options [nop,nop,TS val 83535604 ecr 17719468], length 0

14:46:16.413647 IP petitnuage.home.1716 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249: Flags [.], ack 1, win 253, options [nop,nop,TS val 83536384 ecr 17219007], length 0

14:46:16.429213 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249 > petitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 274, options [nop,nop,TS val 17220031 ecr 83453683], length 0

14:46:25.629582 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 2173, win 305, options [nop,nop,TS val 83545600 ecr 17719468], length 0

14:46:25.649219 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [.], ack 3564, win 301, options [nop,nop,TS val 17729510 ecr 83535604], length 0

14:46:25.678664 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [.], ack 3564, win 301, options [nop,nop,TS val 17729536 ecr 83535604], length 0

14:46:25.678697 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 2173, win 305, options [nop,nop,TS val 83545649 ecr 17729510], length 0

14:46:26.653648 IP petitnuage.home.1716 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249: Flags [.], ack 1, win 253, options [nop,nop,TS val 83546624 ecr 17220031], length 0

14:46:26.678661 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249 > petitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 274, options [nop,nop,TS val 17221055 ecr 83453683], length 0

14:46:35.869583 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 2173, win 305, options [nop,nop,TS val 83555840 ecr 17729510], length 0

14:46:35.888943 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [.], ack 3564, win 301, options [nop,nop,TS val 17739751 ecr 83545649], length 0

14:46:35.918892 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [.], ack 3564, win 301, options [nop,nop,TS val 17739776 ecr 83545649], length 0

14:46:35.918925 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 2173, win 305, options [nop,nop,TS val 83555889 ecr 17739751], length 0

14:46:36.893648 IP petitnuage.home.1716 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249: Flags [.], ack 1, win 253, options [nop,nop,TS val 83556864 ecr 17221055], length 0

14:46:36.918914 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249 > petitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 274, options [nop,nop,TS val 17222079 ecr 83453683], length 0

14:46:37.650078 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.36213 > 255.255.255.255.1716: UDP, length 815

14:46:37.650344 IP petitnuage.home.47430 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [S], seq 3876405694, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 83557620 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:46:37.671136 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47430: Flags [S.], seq 688531822, ack 3876405695, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 535470 ecr 83557620,nop,wscale 8], length 0

14:46:37.671281 IP petitnuage.home.47430 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83557641 ecr 535470], length 0

14:46:37.671880 IP petitnuage.home.47430 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:928, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83557642 ecr 535470], length 927

14:46:37.698660 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47430: Flags [.], ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 535473 ecr 83557642], length 0

14:46:37.794656 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47430: Flags [P.], seq 1:119, ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 535484 ecr 83557642], length 118

14:46:37.794681 IP petitnuage.home.47430 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83557765 ecr 535484], length 0

14:46:37.794813 IP petitnuage.home.47430 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [F.], seq 928, ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83557765 ecr 535484], length 0

14:46:37.818995 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47430: Flags [F.], seq 119, ack 929, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 535484 ecr 83557765], length 0

14:46:37.819024 IP petitnuage.home.47430 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 120, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83557789 ecr 535484], length 0

14:46:38.571966 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.39034 > 255.255.255.255.1716: UDP, length 815

14:46:38.572242 IP petitnuage.home.47432 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [S], seq 1735684536, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 83558542 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:46:38.698586 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47432: Flags [S.], seq 388294475, ack 1735684537, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 535572 ecr 83558542,nop,wscale 8], length 0

14:46:38.698624 IP petitnuage.home.47432 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83558669 ecr 535572], length 0

14:46:38.698884 IP petitnuage.home.47432 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:928, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83558669 ecr 535572], length 927

14:46:38.823891 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47432: Flags [.], ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 535575 ecr 83558669], length 0

14:46:38.824872 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47432: Flags [P.], seq 1:119, ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 535587 ecr 83558669], length 118

14:46:38.824894 IP petitnuage.home.47432 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83558795 ecr 535587], length 0

14:46:38.825003 IP petitnuage.home.47432 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [F.], seq 928, ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83558795 ecr 535587], length 0

14:46:38.833958 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47432: Flags [F.], seq 119, ack 929, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 535587 ecr 83558795], length 0

14:46:38.833983 IP petitnuage.home.47432 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 120, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83558804 ecr 535587], length 0

14:46:39.801660 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.60870 > 255.255.255.255.1716: UDP, length 827

14:46:39.801960 IP petitnuage.home.59320 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716: Flags [S], seq 2747149725, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 83559772 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:46:39.928497 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.59320: Flags [S.], seq 3542586622, ack 2747149726, win 14480, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 17222381 ecr 83559772,nop,wscale 6], length 0

14:46:39.928526 IP petitnuage.home.59320 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83559898 ecr 17222381], length 0

14:46:39.928745 IP petitnuage.home.59320 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:928, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83559899 ecr 17222381], length 927

14:46:40.059340 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.59320: Flags [.], ack 928, win 256, options [nop,nop,TS val 17222383 ecr 83559899], length 0

14:46:50.145522 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.59320: Flags [P.], seq 1:123, ack 928, win 256, options [nop,nop,TS val 17223388 ecr 83559899], length 122

14:46:50.145554 IP petitnuage.home.59320 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 123, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83570115 ecr 17223388], length 0

14:46:50.145720 IP petitnuage.home.59320 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 928:1906, ack 123, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83570116 ecr 17223388], length 978

14:46:50.177791 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.59320: Flags [.], ack 1906, win 286, options [nop,nop,TS val 17223405 ecr 83570116], length 0

14:46:50.304661 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.59320: Flags [P.], seq 123:1482, ack 1906, win 286, options [nop,nop,TS val 17223420 ecr 83570116], length 1359

14:46:50.306308 IP petitnuage.home.1716 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249: Flags [F.], seq 1, ack 1, win 253, options [nop,nop,TS val 83570276 ecr 17222079], length 0

14:46:50.306451 IP petitnuage.home.59320 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1906:1953, ack 1482, win 250, options [nop,nop,TS val 83570276 ecr 17223420], length 47

14:46:50.329642 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.59320: Flags [.], ack 1953, win 286, options [nop,nop,TS val 17223421 ecr 83570276], length 0

14:46:50.329664 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249 > petitnuage.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:28, ack 2, win 274, options [nop,nop,TS val 17223421 ecr 83570276], length 27

14:46:50.329683 IP petitnuage.home.1716 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249: Flags [R], seq 439372818, win 0, length 0

14:46:50.329697 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249 > petitnuage.home.1716: Flags [F.], seq 28, ack 2, win 274, options [nop,nop,TS val 17223421 ecr 83570276], length 0

14:46:50.329702 IP petitnuage.home.1716 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.44249: Flags [R], seq 439372818, win 0, length 0

14:46:51.229693 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 2173, win 305, options [nop,nop,TS val 83571200 ecr 17739751], length 0

14:46:51.233790 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [.], ack 3564, win 301, options [nop,nop,TS val 17755109 ecr 83555889], length 0

14:46:51.278027 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [.], ack 3564, win 301, options [nop,nop,TS val 17755136 ecr 83555889], length 0

14:46:51.278050 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 2173, win 305, options [nop,nop,TS val 83571248 ecr 17755109], length 0

14:46:51.783897 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.51455 > 255.255.255.255.1716: UDP, length 815

14:46:51.784126 IP petitnuage.home.47436 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [S], seq 3454290960, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 83571754 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:46:51.797792 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47436: Flags [S.], seq 1901476632, ack 3454290961, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 536883 ecr 83571754,nop,wscale 8], length 0

14:46:51.797821 IP petitnuage.home.47436 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83571768 ecr 536883], length 0

14:46:51.798023 IP petitnuage.home.47436 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:928, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83571768 ecr 536883], length 927

14:46:51.828373 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47436: Flags [.], ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 536885 ecr 83571768], length 0

14:46:52.024842 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47436: Flags [P.], seq 1:119, ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 536907 ecr 83571768], length 118

14:46:52.024869 IP petitnuage.home.47436 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83571995 ecr 536907], length 0

14:46:52.024991 IP petitnuage.home.47436 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [F.], seq 928, ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83571995 ecr 536907], length 0

14:46:52.048234 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47436: Flags [F.], seq 119, ack 929, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 536907 ecr 83571995], length 0

14:46:52.048326 IP petitnuage.home.47436 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 120, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83572018 ecr 536907], length 0

14:46:56.071040 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.43713 > 255.255.255.255.1716: UDP, length 815

14:46:56.071286 IP petitnuage.home.47442 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [S], seq 1577261344, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 83576041 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:46:56.099824 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47442: Flags [S.], seq 572365858, ack 1577261345, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 537312 ecr 83576041,nop,wscale 8], length 0

14:46:56.099856 IP petitnuage.home.47442 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83576070 ecr 537312], length 0

14:46:56.100080 IP petitnuage.home.47442 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:928, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83576070 ecr 537312], length 927

14:46:56.117788 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47442: Flags [.], ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 537315 ecr 83576070], length 0

14:46:56.271072 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47442: Flags [P.], seq 1:119, ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 537331 ecr 83576070], length 118

14:46:56.271098 IP petitnuage.home.47442 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83576241 ecr 537331], length 0

14:46:56.271222 IP petitnuage.home.47442 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [F.], seq 928, ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83576241 ecr 537331], length 0

14:46:56.288009 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47442: Flags [F.], seq 119, ack 929, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 537332 ecr 83576241], length 0

14:46:56.288035 IP petitnuage.home.47442 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 120, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83576258 ecr 537332], length 0

14:46:59.461683 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.37216 > 255.255.255.255.1716: UDP, length 815

14:46:59.461922 IP petitnuage.home.47444 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [S], seq 1084629785, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 83579432 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:46:59.477657 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47444: Flags [S.], seq 3175096619, ack 1084629786, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 537651 ecr 83579432,nop,wscale 8], length 0

14:46:59.477692 IP petitnuage.home.47444 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83579448 ecr 537651], length 0

14:46:59.477944 IP petitnuage.home.47444 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:928, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83579448 ecr 537651], length 927

14:46:59.497374 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47444: Flags [.], ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 537652 ecr 83579448], length 0

14:46:59.772510 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47444: Flags [P.], seq 1:119, ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 537674 ecr 83579448], length 118

14:46:59.772536 IP petitnuage.home.47444 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83579742 ecr 537674], length 0

14:46:59.772691 IP petitnuage.home.47444 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [F.], seq 928, ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83579743 ecr 537674], length 0

14:46:59.787747 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47444: Flags [F.], seq 119, ack 929, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 537682 ecr 83579743], length 0

14:46:59.787777 IP petitnuage.home.47444 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 120, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83579758 ecr 537682], length 0

14:47:00.445689 IP petitnuage.home.59320 > android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1482, win 250, options [nop,nop,TS val 83580416 ecr 17223421], length 0

14:47:00.977337 IP android-413a99393b6e1701.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.59320: Flags [.], ack 1953, win 286, options [nop,nop,TS val 17224459 ecr 83570276], length 0

14:47:01.469652 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 2173, win 305, options [nop,nop,TS val 83581440 ecr 17755109], length 0

14:47:01.487520 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [.], ack 3564, win 301, options [nop,nop,TS val 17765350 ecr 83571248], length 0

14:47:01.517334 IP zepetitnuage.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.50822: Flags [.], ack 3564, win 301, options [nop,nop,TS val 17765376 ecr 83571248], length 0

14:47:01.517358 IP petitnuage.home.50822 > zepetitnuage.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 2173, win 305, options [nop,nop,TS val 83581487 ecr 17765350], length 0

14:47:02.840877 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.56665 > 255.255.255.255.1716: UDP, length 815

14:47:02.841104 IP petitnuage.home.47446 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [S], seq 422154426, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 83582811 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

14:47:02.868293 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47446: Flags [S.], seq 2640539365, ack 422154427, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 537989 ecr 83582811,nop,wscale 8], length 0

14:47:02.868414 IP petitnuage.home.47446 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83582838 ecr 537989], length 0

14:47:02.868683 IP petitnuage.home.47446 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [P.], seq 1:928, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83582839 ecr 537989], length 927

14:47:02.887265 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47446: Flags [.], ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 537992 ecr 83582839], length 0

14:47:03.048519 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47446: Flags [P.], seq 1:119, ack 928, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 538007 ecr 83582839], length 118

14:47:03.048547 IP petitnuage.home.47446 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83583018 ecr 538007], length 0

14:47:03.048732 IP petitnuage.home.47446 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [F.], seq 928, ack 119, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83583019 ecr 538007], length 0

14:47:03.067633 IP android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716 > petitnuage.home.47446: Flags [F.], seq 119, ack 929, win 347, options [nop,nop,TS val 538009 ecr 83583019], length 0

14:47:03.067662 IP petitnuage.home.47446 > android-77f281985277f0b0.home.1716: Flags [.], ack 120, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 83583038 ecr 538009], length 0

^C

179 packets captured

179 packets received by filter

0 packets dropped by kernel

```

hope this might help

----------

## kavra

Iptables stopped:

```

# /etc/init.d/iptables status

iptables           | * /etc/init.d/iptables uses runscript, please convert to openrc-run.

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/iptables status

 * status: stopped

```

```
# iptables -L -n -v 

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 34172 packets, 117M bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 30020 packets, 2474K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination   
```

```

# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.21 on Tue Dec 27 19:05:25 2016

*mangle

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [35280:117528994]

:INPUT ACCEPT [35205:117514774]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [31126:2617186]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [31207:2623085]

COMMIT

# Completed on Tue Dec 27 19:05:25 2016

# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.21 on Tue Dec 27 19:05:25 2016

*filter

:INPUT ACCEPT [35205:117514774]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [31126:2617186]

COMMIT

# Completed on Tue Dec 27 19:05:25 2016

```

tcpdump:

```

# tcpdump portrange 1716-1730 -vv

dropped privs to tcpdump

tcpdump: listening on enp5s0f2, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 262144 bytes

19:03:57.222116 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto UDP (17), length 854)

    192.168.0.2.43542 > 255.255.255.255.1716: [udp sum ok] UDP, length 826

19:03:57.222379 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 24029, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 60)

    192.168.0.50.34846 > 192.168.0.2.1716: Flags [S], cksum 0x9a35 (correct), seq 3441841316, win 29200, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 2034041 ecr 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0

19:03:57.223751 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 60)

    192.168.0.2.1716 > 192.168.0.50.34846: Flags [S.], cksum 0xf4a4 (correct), seq 1635920093, ack 3441841317, win 65535, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 8228018 ecr 2034041,nop,wscale 8], length 0

19:03:57.223791 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 24030, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)

    192.168.0.50.34846 > 192.168.0.2.1716: Flags [.], cksum 0x228b (correct), seq 1, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 2034043 ecr 8228018], length 0

19:03:57.224061 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 24031, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 1141)

    192.168.0.50.34846 > 192.168.0.2.1716: Flags [P.], cksum 0x0bf7 (correct), seq 1:1090, ack 1, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 2034043 ecr 8228018], length 1089

19:03:57.225568 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 42092, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)

    192.168.0.2.1716 > 192.168.0.50.34846: Flags [.], cksum 0x1dd3 (correct), seq 1, ack 1090, win 348, options [nop,nop,TS val 8228018 ecr 2034043], length 0

19:03:57.343945 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 42093, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 128)

    192.168.0.2.1716 > 192.168.0.50.34846: Flags [P.], cksum 0x7240 (correct), seq 1:77, ack 1090, win 348, options [nop,nop,TS val 8228030 ecr 2034043], length 76

19:03:57.343982 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 24032, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)

    192.168.0.50.34846 > 192.168.0.2.1716: Flags [.], cksum 0x1d7a (correct), seq 1090, ack 77, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 2034163 ecr 8228030], length 0

19:03:57.344135 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 24033, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)

    192.168.0.50.34846 > 192.168.0.2.1716: Flags [F.], cksum 0x1d79 (correct), seq 1090, ack 77, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 2034163 ecr 8228030], length 0

19:03:57.345986 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 42094, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)

    192.168.0.2.1716 > 192.168.0.50.34846: Flags [F.], cksum 0x1d01 (correct), seq 77, ack 1091, win 348, options [nop,nop,TS val 8228030 ecr 2034163], length 0

19:03:57.346030 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 24034, offset 0, flags [DF], proto TCP (6), length 52)

    192.168.0.50.34846 > 192.168.0.2.1716: Flags [.], cksum 0x1d76 (correct), seq 1091, ack 78, win 229, options [nop,nop,TS val 2034165 ecr 8228030], length 0

```

----------

## kavra

i have changed the mac address on the two devices, the problem continues   :Crying or Very sad: 

In version 0.9 everything worked correctly, in version 1 has stopped working, if it is not a bug (android, motorola or kdeconnect, I do not know) it seems a lot   :Sad: 

----------

## kavra

I returned to version 0.9g and everything works perfectly again. 

It is a bug when jumping from version, I do not know the impact, it seems that few users, but it is a bug.

This is the ebuild that is no longer available in portage and I have put it as local overlay:

kdeconnect # cat kdeconnect-0.9g.ebuild 

```

# Copyright 1999-2016 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI=6

KDE_HANDBOOK="optional"

KDE_TEST="true"

KMNAME="${PN}-kde"

inherit kde5

DESCRIPTION="Adds communication between KDE and your smartphone"

HOMEPAGE="https://www.kde.org/ https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect"

SRC_URI="mirror://kde/unstable/${PN}/0.9/src/${KMNAME}-${PV}.tar.xz"

LICENSE="GPL-2+"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="app +telepathy wayland"

DEPEND="

        $(add_frameworks_dep kcmutils)

        $(add_frameworks_dep kconfig)

        $(add_frameworks_dep kconfigwidgets)

        $(add_frameworks_dep kcoreaddons)

        $(add_frameworks_dep kdbusaddons)

        $(add_frameworks_dep ki18n)

        $(add_frameworks_dep kiconthemes)

        $(add_frameworks_dep kio)

        $(add_frameworks_dep knotifications)

        $(add_frameworks_dep kservice)

        $(add_frameworks_dep kwidgetsaddons)

        $(add_qt_dep qtdbus)

        $(add_qt_dep qtdeclarative)

        $(add_qt_dep qtgui)

        $(add_qt_dep qtnetwork)

        $(add_qt_dep qtwidgets)

        $(add_qt_dep qtx11extras)

        >=app-crypt/qca-2.1.0:2[qt5,ssl]

        x11-libs/libfakekey

        x11-libs/libX11

        x11-libs/libXtst

        app? ( $(add_frameworks_dep kdeclarative) )

        telepathy? ( >=net-libs/telepathy-qt-0.9.7[qt5] )

        wayland? ( $(add_frameworks_dep kwayland '' 5.5.5) )

"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        $(add_plasma_dep plasma-workspace)

        wayland? ( $(add_plasma_dep kwin) )

        !kde-misc/kdeconnect:4

"

src_prepare() {

        sed \

                -e 's#${LIBEXEC_INSTALL_DIR}#@KDE_INSTALL_FULL_LIBEXECDIR@#' \

                -i daemon/kdeconnectd.desktop.cmake || die

        kde5_src_prepare

}

src_configure() {

        local mycmakeargs=(

                -DEXPERIMENTALAPP_ENABLED=$(usex app)

                $(cmake-utils_use_find_package telepathy TelepathyQt5)

                $(cmake-utils_use_find_package telepathy TelepathyQt5Service)

                $(cmake-utils_use_find_package wayland KF5Wayland)

        )

        kde5_src_configure

}

pkg_postinst(){

        kde5_pkg_postinst

        elog

        elog "Optional dependency:"

        elog "net-fs/sshfs (for 'remote filesystem browser' plugin)"

        elog

        elog "The Android .apk file is available via"

        elog "https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.kde.kdeconnect_tp"

        elog

}

```

In this previous version (0.9g) the listening port changes to 1714:

```

(Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info

 will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name    

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -                   

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5900            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      12602/krfb          

tcp6       0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    LISTEN      -                   

tcp6       0      0 :::5900                 :::*                    LISTEN      12602/krfb          

tcp6       0      0 :::1714                 :::*                    LISTEN      24925/kdeconnectd   

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:68              0.0.0.0:*                           -                   

udp6       0      0 :::47392                :::*                                24925/kdeconnectd   

udp6       0      0 :::1714                 :::*                                24925/kdeconnectd 

```

----------

## kavra

I have downloaded the source code of the latest version, compiled and install by changing the file 

```
core/backends/lan/lanlinkprovider.h
```

 line 57:

```
 const static quint16 PORT = 1716
```

 to 

```
const static quint16 PORT = 1714;
```

They continue without seeing the devices.

Back to version 0.9g, everything works again.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Both versions must be compatible. So if 0.9 works for you then 1.0.3 is likely to fail, because you have to upgrade the app on your mobile device to the latest version, too.

kde-misc/kdeconnect-1.0.3 works perfectly well with "KDE connect 1.5" from 2016-12-17 on my Sony XPeria Z1.

----------

## kavra

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Both versions must be compatible. So if 0.9 works for you then 1.0.3 is likely to fail, because you have to upgrade the app on your mobile device to the latest version, too.
> 
> kde-misc/kdeconnect-1.0.3 works perfectly well with "KDE connect 1.5" from 2016-12-17 on my Sony XPeria Z1.

 

My phone has the latest version  KDE connect 1.5, that's not the problem.

----------

## kavra

@jms.gentoo, @mistermock, @<3,  what version of android and phone model do you have?

----------

## mistermock

Phone: S3 Neo, Android 5.1.1 (Cyanogenmod), kdeconnect 1.5

Desktop: Gentoo Linux amd64, kdeconnect 0.9g, 1.0, 1.0.1, 1.0.2, 1.0.3, only 0.9g works

----------

## jms.gentoo

problem with phone

alcatel onetouch go

android version 5.0.2

router a livbox orange

laptop asus UX410UQ avec wifi Intel (R) Wireless 8260 kernel-4.9.0 (new install) and kde/plasma latest ~  from gentoo repro 

you should try with different phones/computers

what is driving me crazy is that the laptop can discover with kdeconnect other devices than this alcatel phone (a samusung and another laptop)

and the alcatel phone with kdeconect can discover other devices (a samusung and another laptop)

but the alcatel phone and the asus UX410UQ can't see each other and all this on the very same network!

I tend to believe that the pb is on the laptop side

wonder if it's not an ipv4ipv6 pb a network kernel/router/wifi pb.....

puzzling......

----------

## mcraeaa

I had been having this problem as well with, and I finally figured out my problem. I was compiling openssl and qtnetwork with the bindist use flag, which disables the EC ciphers. Unfortunately, the app tries to use only those ciphers to connect with lollipop and newer, so the connection fails.

Why does this matter, and why did 0.9 work, but 1.0 doesn't? Because KdeConnect added SSL encryption to version 1.0.

Note: You'll probably need to disable bindist for openssh as well (it wants to match openssl).

Edit: Added more details.

----------

## dpshak

DUDE!

Freakin' AWESOME!   

I was FSCKn' PISSED!

Every desktop version, >0.9x, failed to connect!  

I kept downgrading the desktop version to .9x and, regardless of the phone version, it would connect!   :Smile: 

Then the 0.9 version disappeared from the tree...and on emerge -uD @world... 

I couldn't connect, couldn't even SEE devices that connected before the update reboot!

Interestingly enough, removing the bindist use flag from those three packages, ALSO cleared up a circular dependency issue (with bindist)that came up in the last 2 weeks! 

THANK YOU!

----------

## mistermock

Thanks mcraeaa!!!

Now it works!

(Unfortunately, I have seen the post only now.)

----------

